# Post the most perfect (realistic) male side profiles



## CopeAndRope (Jan 8, 2020)

My doc asked me to send him a morph of the results I want to achieve and I need some more examples.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## BigChinHispanic (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 8, 2020)

Good thread OP


----------



## didntreadlol (Jan 8, 2020)

@Too$hort avi


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Jan 8, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> @Too$hort avi


----------



## alligatordude (Jan 8, 2020)

show them a picture of blackops2cel 
and the doc will say "say no more"


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 8, 2020)

CopeAndRope said:


> My doc asked me to send him a morph of the results I want to achieve and I need some more examples.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## gymislife (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 8, 2020)

*ARE YOU MIRIN SON?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## her (Jan 8, 2020)

The one and only.


----------



## DianabolDownie (Jan 8, 2020)

lmao goblin and big chin got banned


----------



## Darkstrand (Jan 8, 2020)

Going for surgery instead of FP now?


----------



## didntreadlol (Jan 8, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


> lmao goblin and big chin got banned


*FUCK HE IS GONNA COME FOR ME NOW. I HAVE BEEN BANNED TWICE BEFORE FOR SHITPOSTING IN THE LOOKSMAXXING SECTION. I POSTED MY REPLY WHEN THIS THREAD WAS IN OFFTOPIC WHERE SHITPOSTING IS ALLOWED BTW.*


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## andy9432 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## her (Jan 8, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> View attachment 220733


Holy shit


----------



## CopeAndRope (Jan 8, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> View attachment 220733


Do you think I want a negroid side profile? Porcoddio, post some great with white phenotype side profiles or join the others in the banned room.


----------



## nastynas (Jan 8, 2020)

lmao niggas got locked up for playing around real quick

you can use the side profile of the guy faceandlms uses on his what makes a male jaw attractive video, the one who he says "man on right has forward growth and bone everywhere you look" or someone like that

that guy is pretty well known so you must know it


----------



## her (Jan 8, 2020)

These are probably the best I have ever seen.


----------



## nastynas (Jan 8, 2020)

lmao niggas got locked up for playing around real quick

you can use the side profile of the guy faceandlms uses on his what makes a male jaw attractive video, the one who he says "man on right has forward growth and bone everywhere you look" or something like that

that guy is pretty well known so you must know it


----------



## CopeAndRope (Jan 8, 2020)

her said:


> These are probably the best I have ever seen.
> View attachment 220739
> View attachment 220740
> View attachment 220741
> ...


I guess I'm fucked. I just realized my gonion has to be longer and the forward growth from the IMDO and FP will just give me a dog face.


----------



## Vitruvian (Jan 8, 2020)

her said:


> View attachment 220749


Wdf is that gonial angle. He's gonna kill himself if he looks down


----------



## her (Jan 8, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> Wdf is that gonial angle. He's gonna kill himself if he looks down
> View attachment 220754


Well, it is a little bit exaggerated.


----------



## homesick (Jan 8, 2020)

i can morph for u if u want


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 8, 2020)

imagine banning users bc they shit post in your thread JFL

btw here’s some good sides bro:


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 8, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> show them a picture of blackops2cel
> and the doc will say "say no more"


I’m surprised you didn’t get banned


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Jan 8, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *imagine banning users bc they shit post in your thread JFL*



yikes


----------



## CopeAndRope (Jan 8, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> I’m surprised you didn’t get banned


I'm just banning (for 1 day) fags that go to the extent of posting a ridiculous pic.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 8, 2020)

CopeAndRope said:


> I'm just banning (for 1 day) fags that go to the extent of posting a ridiculous pic.


can’t take a bit of banter?


----------



## Darkstrand (Jan 8, 2020)

CopeAndRope said:


> I guess I'm fucked. I just realized my gonion has to be longer and the forward growth from the IMDO and FP will just give me a dog face.


BSSO?


----------



## Pendejo (Jan 8, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> imagine banning users bc they shit post in your thread JFL


Its only a 1 day ban.


----------



## HighTGymcel (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 8, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> Its only a 1 day ban.
> 
> View attachment 220760
> View attachment 220767
> View attachment 220770


a ban is a ban. it means less traffic and $$$ for Daddy @Sergeant


----------



## didntreadlol (Jan 8, 2020)

Pendejo said:


>


low hyoid makes him look like shit


----------



## CopeAndRope (Jan 8, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> a ban is a ban. it means less traffic and $$$ for Daddy @Sergeant


Don't act like a jew. The banned people will not stop browsing here, instead, they'll want to interact even more, so when they're unbanned, the user sessions will increase.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 8, 2020)

CopeAndRope said:


> Don't act like a jew. The banned people will not stop browsing here, instead, they'll want to interact even more, so when they're unbanned, the user sessions will increase.


jews abuse their power. just like a certain mod here 

but, back to the TOPIC at hand. what r you trying to accomplish with your doc?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Jan 8, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> jews abuse their power. just like a certain mod here
> 
> but, back to the TOPIC at hand. what r you trying to accomplish with your doc?


Abusing would have been to permaban them. In 24 hours they'll be back.


----------



## alligatordude (Jan 8, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> I’m surprised you didn’t get banned


why


----------



## Gosick (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## KDA Player (Jan 8, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> View attachment 220714


*Holy shit man*

Sky is really the limit


----------



## Cope (Jan 8, 2020)

Banning them was pretty petty though, like c'mon man ur better than that


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jan 8, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> View attachment 220711
> View attachment 220713
> View attachment 220715


aye u used my photo i’m honored m8


----------



## Gosick (Jan 8, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> View attachment 221167


are you "oncechance" from lookism?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jan 8, 2020)

Gosick said:


> are you "oncechance" from lookism?


nope


----------



## Deleted member 3195 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## CopeAndRope (Jan 9, 2020)

Cope said:


> View attachment 221163
> 
> 
> Banning them was pretty petty though, like c'mon man ur better than that


They'll be automatically unbanned in 10 hours.


----------



## needsolution (Jan 9, 2020)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 220696





BigChinHispanic said:


> View attachment 220697





Too$hort said:


> View attachment 220700
> View attachment 220701
> View attachment 220698
> View attachment 220702


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Jan 9, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> can’t take a bit of banter?


You're flying too close to the sun Icarus.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 9, 2020)

Pattinson's profile here looks like a greek sculpture, very noble. Cavill's three-quarter. The lost one is maybe not perfect but "balanced retrognathy of a very progressive and fully balanced individual"


----------



## forwardgrowth (Jan 9, 2020)

here


----------



## maxmendietta (Feb 9, 2020)

op


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Feb 9, 2020)

her said:


> These are probably the best I have ever seen.
> View attachment 220739
> View attachment 220740
> View attachment 220741
> ...


federer the chad


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Piro (Feb 9, 2020)

CopeAndRope said:


> Porcoddio


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Worthlesshapa777 (Feb 9, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> View attachment 220714


Keep us posted on your progress op


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 9, 2020)

fucking god tier would murder a baby for chico's face (in gta)


----------



## MogTheMogger (Feb 9, 2020)

there was this white model with the perfect nose and i swear im trying to find that pic for years, he was a pure god of looks on earth dude. hell man. i would've posted it.


----------

